# رادار الانترنت فى اى وقت و اى مكان اتصل لاسلكيا بالانترنت مجانا



## alsane (15 مارس 2008)

رادار الانترنت



فى اى وقت ومن اى مكان اتصل لاسلكيا بالانترنت مجانااااااااااااااا anywhere, anytime



Some things in life should be free. Easy WiFi Radar helps you find and connect to open wireless access points with a single mouseclick. It's WiFi for Dummies. And we're giving it away. 

If you have ever tried to use Windows XP's built-in connection manager, you know what a hassle it can be to quickly check your mail or browse the web on the go. You need to browse through a list of access points, find one that you can connect to, manually try to connect to it, confirm the connection and then wait. Even if it says that's it connected, often it doesn't open a webpage or you mail will stall. Easy WiFi Radar automates all of this. It's main goal is to let you get your mail or surf the web without having to go through all of the connection trouble, and without having to pull your creditcard. Just run it and it'll connect you for FREE to the internet. It doesn't get easier than this. 

Get your mail and browse the web without being charged. The ideal WiFi-tool for frequent travellers and mobile professionals. Easy WiFi Radar will connect to open hotspots automatically and shows you exactly what it is doing in a cool animated radar screen. Access points are represented as green, yellow or red dots. It plays a sound and opens your webbrowser as soons as it succesfully finds a free connection. Download your copy now







اذا كنت تعبت من استخدامك خاصية الاتصال الاسلكى الموجودة بويندوز اكس بى التى تحتاج الى المرور خلال قائمة 

من نقاط الاتصال العديدة حتى تعثر على احداها تمكنك من الاتصال وعليك ضبط الاعدادات يديويا لتاكيد الاتصال ثم 

الانتظار وغالبا لاتفتح متصفحك او حتى بريدك.


مع هذا البرنامج تستطيع الاتصال بالانترنت فى اى وقت ومن اى مكان بضغطة واحدة من الماوس وسوف يتخطى كل 

قوائم نقاط الاتصال لتتصل بالانترنت مجانا


تصفح الانترنت واقرا بريدك مجانا ودون الحاجة الى استخدام الكريدت كارد فى سفرياتك ورحلاتك اينما كنت سواء بجهازك


المحمول او بالموبايلات المتخصصة mobile professionals فهذا البرنامج سوف يساعدك على ايجاد وتوصيلك بنقطة 

اتصال لاسلكى مفتوحة بضغطةماوس واحدة


Easy WiFi Radar helps you find and connect to open wireless access points with a single mouseclick.


سيقوم البرنامج اوتوماتيكيا بفتح نقطة الاتصال open hotspots automatically وستظهر على شاشة الرادارالخاصة به


اشارات خضراء اوصفراء اوحمراء


والخضراء تعنى تحقق الاتصال Access points are represented as green وستسمع صوتا ويفتح متصفحك بمجرد 

النجاح فى تحقق الاتصال


It plays a sound and opens your webbrowser as soons as it succesfully finds a free connection. 



لمشاهدة فيلم فيديو عن كيفية عمل البرنامج




ادخل هنااااااااااااا




موقع البرنامج



http://www.makayama.com/easywifiradar.html




الحجم 


2.05 MB




تحميل البرنامج



من هنااااااااااااا او هناااااااااا



بيانات التسجيل بالمرفقات



مع خالص تحياتى للجميع


----------



## zibara (15 مارس 2008)

مشكووور على هذا البرنامج وننتظر جديدك


----------



## alsane (15 مارس 2008)

*جمـــيع برامـــــج هواتف الجيل الثالث*

http://ad55.multiply.com/journal/item/12


----------



## مروة 1022 (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
بس هجرب الاول 
وبعدين اقول رايى


----------



## rasha2 (16 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ولكن عندي استفسار انه لما يربط الاتصال يطلب اشتراك بال wifi كموقع فهذا كيف يصير و هل انه فيه تجديد اشتراك؟


----------



## eng_basem2 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (28 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## trv1_mr (24 نوفمبر 2009)

jamiiiiiiiiillll chokran akhi 77


----------



## mah301 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## mrinimed (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مع إطلالة عيد الأضحى
المبارك يسعدني و يطيب لي
أن أتقدم لكم و لذويكم 
بأزكى و أصدق تمنياتي الخالصة 
بدوام الصحة و العافية
و الظفر بالجنة إن شاء الله تعالى 
أعاده الله علينا و عليكم باليمن والبركات والعزة للإسلام وأهله. 
تقبل الله طاعاتكم و قرباتكم آمين


----------



## mrinimed (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*3id al adha*

مع إطلالة عيد الأضحى
المبارك يسعدني و يطيب لي
أن أتقدم لكم و لذويكم 
بأزكى و أصدق تمنياتي الخالصة 
بدوام الصحة و العافية
و الظفر بالجنة إن شاء الله تعالى 
أعاده الله علينا و عليكم باليمن والبركات والعزة للإسلام وأهله. 
تقبل الله طاعاتكم و قرباتكم آمين
:63::12::1::2::73::9::75::60::58::63:


----------



## sad romance bird (30 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جامد جدا بس هل هناك مسافه معينه حتى يستطيع ان يتصل بالانترنت ام لا ؟ ارجو الرد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sad romance bird (30 نوفمبر 2009)

معظم wireless تكون مغلقه بباسورد فهل هناك برنامج يفك الباسورد ؟ ام ماذا .


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور على هذه البرنامج


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ahmedshiko20102000 (3 يناير 2010)

بس دى تبقى سرقه انا اسف على اللفظ بس هوده الصح


----------



## waleedemam (4 يناير 2010)

*مشكووور على هذا البرنامج *


----------



## عمر عسيري (10 يناير 2010)

هل هناك إجابات على الأسئلة التي طرحها الأعضاء بخصوص هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## عبودا (10 يناير 2010)

شككككككككككككككككرا عل هذا الاهتمام


----------



## محمدرحال (6 فبراير 2010)

جاري لتجربة
مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## haroush5 (9 فبراير 2010)

للاسف ميبى يفتح الموقع عندى شكرا اخى


----------



## mehdi09 (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكووور على هذا البرنامج


----------



## الربان المحسي (30 يونيو 2010)

It's only works on XP . no vista no seven


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## ساري0 (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ساري0 (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر وتحت التجربه

ولكن لا أين المرفقات


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع بس الموقع مايفتح ولاتوجد مرفقات كما ذكرت تحياتي


----------



## بن شاكر (6 مارس 2011)

لا يو جد مرفقات


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anzme (7 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبدالله البزور (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## searcher_2010 (7 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ناصرحسين (9 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووو ولكن لم يكتشف اي اتصال مع انني فاتح الوايرليس اللي في البيت


----------



## عبدالله البزور (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اليدوية (17 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على البرنامج الجميل*​


----------

